# Mirror screw



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello Sirs,
can anyone tell me the dimensions for the inner mirror screw ? (Pontiac Le Mans 1968 conv.)
I think, it must be 3/16" but didn't kow if UNC or UNF. Lenght ? Slotted or Philips ?
...see picture.

regards: Peter


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I have an original
in a '9 'vert I am parting 

whatzzup with yours if it the wrong one it probabley screwed up the arm threads


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi Scott,
send you a mail.
Peter


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Not sure if this is the correct screw in the parts book listed as 10-32x5/16










Ames offers these...


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks a lot, the A251P should fit !


----------

